# Problem with Blitzsafe VW/M-LINK1 V.5



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

I just installed my Blitzsafe unit today on my VW 2002 GTI with the Monsoon DD. The very first try the unit would not work when I pushed the CD button again to select the "6 disc changer" aka IPOD but the ipod was charging. So I unplugged the unit and put it in again, worked just fine and I put the radio back ito the dash. When I left my house again to go to the movies much to my frustration the unit was again not working but the ipod was charging. As I was parking at the theater I tried one more time and it started working again. And after the movie, its not working again but this time after about 10min of driving I pressed the CD button and it displayed "CD1 Check" or something like that but would not play the ipod (which was again charging). It eventually did start working again just before I got home and when I got back in the car about two hours later it was still working just fine. But on the way home again the audio from the ipod cut out and I was greated with a "NO CD-X" message on my monsoon but the ipod was still charging through the unit. When it works its perfect but its rather annoying to have it function when it feels like it. Since the ipod is always charging through the unit even when its not working I dont know what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Redapex)*

Where did you ground the unit?


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

To the screw on the back of the head unit


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (Redapex)*

I have almost the same problem with the VM/M-Link1 V.5 on my 2006 Touareg. It charges but the ground wire is my issues as well. I can hold the ground wire with my hand to certain spots on the radio and it will work, but when I solder it to any one of those spots it still won't work. I even soldered it to a metal bracket behind the stereo. I am thinking that it is because everthing is aluminum. I have no idea where to put the ground wire. I might try to splice into the factory ground wire for the head unit next. I haven't found an answer to this yet either. It is driving me insane. I've spent over 3 hours so far getting no where.


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (GTIguy20th)*

Actually... I've figured my problem out. The ground was never the issue as the unit always had power because the ipod would always be charging even if it wasnt "working" at the time. Apparently the unit doesnt like heat







down here in Alabama it can get pretty nasty durring the summer and when I get in the car after its been sitting outside I can already tell that as soon as I turn on the radio im going to get that "NO CD-X" message. And when It does I just turn on the AC full blast and as soon as it cools off in the car it starts working again







. I have also noticed that if you have the heat on and aimed at your feet it will heat up the unit and shut it down as well (at least in my GTI) Hope this helps.


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (Redapex)*

Heat isn't my issue. I live is Seattle. It is my ground. I have even tried splicing into the factory Ground wire off the head unit and soldered into it and still no go. It seems to work sometimes when I hold the ground off the blitzsafe into the heat sink off the side of my head unit. I don't get it. Stupid thing doesn't work at all.








I think I'll send it back to Christian at enfig.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (GTIguy20th)*

Ground the interface. Power up the radio then connect the interface to the radio. It should work after that.


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ground the interface. Power up the radio then connect the interface to the radio. It should work after that.

That worked!! Thanks Christian. Just so everyone knows, the newer Ipod interface with my 06 Touareg wasn't working by plugging it in first then powering on the radio. For some reason you need to take out the radio, then ground the Ipod interface, have the blue factory CD changer plug removed from the factory wiring plug, then plug it back into the head unit WITHOUT the Blitzsafe interface plugged in yet. Once the Radio is turned on THEN plug in your Blitzsafe unit into the CD changer port and it will recognize the Ipod.







I'm very happy now and Christian's customer service couldn't be better! 
Thanks!


----------

